
DMT Models the Near-Death Experience - pseudolus
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyg.2018.01424/full
======
arianvanp
It sounds very... Odd? Basically they asked questionnaires to two totally
unrelated groups (people who took DMT; and people who had NDEs in the past)
and then did some ANOVA magic in SPSS and decided that they were related
because people score similarly on a quiz? I'm a bit confused by how reliable
this method would be. Also the sample size < 20 seems questionable to me.

But this is just me with very little statistics experience so I am probably
wrong in all these thoughts. And there's probably someone way more
knowledgeable who can give a better opinion about the research methods and
results

~~~
mirimir
Yes. This is, to put it plainly, pseudo-scientific bullshit.

~~~
fredch
Eh, it's a very limited study that basically says two sets of subjective
effects are similar. Useless, maybe, but not pseudo.

~~~
mirimir
Many things share similarities, and aren't otherwise related.

------
jarmitage
Further than this, DMT is endogenous and protects against hypoxia:

[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnins.2016.0042...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnins.2016.00423/full)

[http://beckleyfoundation.org/2016/09/15/the-first-study-
to-s...](http://beckleyfoundation.org/2016/09/15/the-first-study-to-show-that-
dmt-protects-brain-and-immune-cells-under-stress/)

Some are lead to believe that DMT is released during a NDE as a last attempt
at survival.

~~~
lxg
There is also a pretty interesting movie: "DMT: the spirit molecule" [0] which
touches the topic of releasing DMT during NDE.

[0] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtT6Xkk-
kzk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtT6Xkk-kzk)

~~~
jarmitage
Rick Strassman’s book which this film was inspired by IIRC is a great read
that I found hard to put down. People like him, at least how he comes across
in his book, seem to deserve a lot of credit for the psychedelic science
renaissance we are now experiencing.

------
eof
Ive never had a NDE, but I have had DMT. Reality itself pales in comparison to
how "real" and vivid the experience was.

Unlike other hallucinogens which apply a "filter" to the senses, DMT was like
a wormhole to another dimension.

If that's what death is like, it makes me think consciousness would
asymptotically approach anhiliation but live "forever" in whatever state a DMT
trip is.

